# Повреждение связок позвоночника. Посоветуйте клинику



## Константин100 (2 Янв 2016)

Добрый день! Всех  с НГ! Ничего желать не буду, только здоровья. Остальное приложется.
Посоветуйте клиники в РФ или Германии, специализирующиеся в области протезирования/пластики НАДостистых и МЕЖостистых связок позвоночника.
Муж. 47 лет. 176/82. Травматические повреждения вышеуказанных связок в поясничном отделе на уровне L4-5, L5-S1. Резаная рана. Срок 3 года. В течении всего этого времени умеренный хронический болевой синдром. Несколько курсов консервативного лечения. УВТ. Результатат нет.
Дополнительно сообщаю: грыжи, листезы, нестабильности на данном уровне отсутсвуют. Имеются протрузии 1,5 - 2,5 мм в дисках L4-5, L5-S1. Врач на осмотре сказал клинического значения не имеют. Неврологический статус - норма. Неврологического дефицита нет. Боль при разгибании (экстензии) за счет поврежденных связок. Аллодиния.
Повреждение редкое, врач сказал, что не знает клиники и центры занимающиеся подобными проблемами. 
Помогите!!! Это тот случай, когда нужна подсказка куда обратиться.
Устал уже мучиться.
Буду признателен за любую информацию (названия клиник, имена хирургов и т.д.)
Интернет переполнен инфой о разрывах связок колена, плеча, голеностопа и т.д. и практически ничего нет о хирургическом лечении связок позвоночника.

Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Янв 2016)

Покажите снимки и описание УЗИ, если делали.

Боль при разгибании, как раз на связки-то и не похоже!


----------



## La murr (3 Янв 2016)

*Константин100*, здравствуйте!
Помощь в размещении снимков Вы найдёте здесь - 
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Если объём загружаемых снимков велик, воспользуйтесь возможностью создания альбома - 
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20427/


----------



## Николай Николаевич (3 Янв 2016)

Константин100 написал(а):


> Травматические повреждения вышеуказанных связок в поясничном отделе на уровне L4-5, L5-S1. Резаная рана. Срок 3 года.


 Согласен с доктором Ступиным.
За 3 года неужели не делали МРТ контроль или УЗИ? Если делали, то где описание связок?


----------



## Константин100 (4 Янв 2016)

Спасибо за участие. Есть МРТ. Фото загружу через пару дней. Сейчас нет возможности.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Янв 2016)

И узи сделать.


----------

